# Lost/loose/stray dogs, what do you do?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont know what is it about this city, but I constantly run into loose dogs while out walking Uno. A lot of people just let their dogs roam around the neighborhood because I see the same ones every time. My neighbor has a deaf JRT that they let roam at night and I've almost hit him with my car on more then on occasion. 

Yesterday, we were walking to the park and this little spaniel mix ran out in the middle of the road to go after us. He was obviously well taken care of, recently clipped, had a collar and name tag. So I picked him up and took him to the nearest house, the guy there said the dog belonged to his neighbors and they always let him roam. He thanked me for saving the dog and took him to the owner. 


I dont get people, it seems like they care for their pets, but do they think they are invincible to all drivers? 

Couple years ago I was out walking with Uno when this dachshund jumped out of the yard and ran across the road to bark at us, I continued to walk hoping the dog would just head back home, but before I got a chance to go back and try to get him out of the road, this car came out of nowhere and hit him. It was the most god awful sight, with his skin split open and organs falling out. I ran to the house across the road , which turned out to be where he lived. The owner was inside and she said he must have gotten out somehow. She was hysterical and crying. I offered to take him to the vet, but she said she would do it herself. I dont know what happened to the dog, he probably didnt make it. 

Since that incident, I've been trying my best to get lost dogs home, especially the ones that wear collars and tags and are obviously someones pets. I started carrying slip lead and treats now every time I go for walks in order we run into another one. I would rather take them to animal control where at least they have a chance to be adopted. Even euthanized is better then getting hit by a car. 

I know I should be cautious when it comes to stray dogs, and most strays wont let me come near them, but I dont want to leave behind confused and dissoriented animal behind, that could potentially be someones loved pet. 


What would do you?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I think you're doing as much as you can by trying to get them back to their home, to be honest. There isn't much you can do for a skittish stray that won't come near you, besides call animal control. There's a few neighborhoods in Miami like that - in my neighborhood its stray cats and the occasional loose dog - but there are other neighborhoods that I drive through and I'll see 3-4 stray dogs on one block. Honestly, I don't even stop anymore, because those dogs usually do live close by and unfortunately belong to degenerates that could care less if their dog roams and gets hit by a car or not. I know it sounds horrible that I don't stop, but my only option is to grab them and take them home myself or call animal control. They are obviously well fed dogs, so all I can do is hope that they get home safe because I (unfortunately) do not have the resources to take in strays right now. I'd feel guilty calling animal control, if they got picked up and went to the horrible shelter where they'll probably just end up getting distemper or parvo and dying (our animal control is famous for having horrible outbreaks). 

If it's an injured dog, that's a different story. I always do as much as I can to help an injured dog.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree, I think in your case you have to weigh the pros and cons, we're lucky to have a very active rescues and humane society works in conjunction with AC, so most of the healthy animals get moved there after evaluation.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Well the last dog I got off the stree ended up dead in the shelter. I am sure he wasnt' the only one I have sent there that died. When I had my house dogs were yard dogs in the area. I would take pictures and send to AC all the time. When they finally arrived at the house- generally 3 days to 3 weeks later after the report the dogs would stay int he yard for a while but then be back running. it was all I couldd do, picture, email call. 

When I see strays I pray. Its about all I can do as our apartment is overpacked and we work way to much. But I do call AC to report it. I figure AC is better then rolled by a car. It's all I can do. 

If I actually come across one with a collar I try to get it home. Been here 15 years and not one dog I havve found ever had a collar- oh one dead one I found at work had a chip and the owner contacted. (hit by train) 

And the one dog I broiugh home I still have grrrr lol


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I usually catch them and bring them to their home. Around here there are no stray dogs. There are a couple of dogs that are allowed loose but they are both VERY old (actually ridiculously old...I think all the exercise did them good) so I don't see them much anymore, they like to stay home. Most dogs I see have tags and if not I generally know where they belong. I've caught one that I didn't know and didn't have any tags and started walking her around the block when I saw someone walking around shaking a dog bowl with kibble in it, bingo lol. Of course some dogs I can't catch, I don't go chasing, I just call them over, throw some food and see if they'll come. If they show any signs of wanting to avoid me I stop and leave (well except one dog...that's because it was with another dog who was super friendly so I had already gotten the one and so the scared one just stuck around in the yard).

I've only been scared twice...once was a large black dog that I saw very far away, I was calling it and it turned and barked at me several times and then stood staring at me. Then I heard it's owners calling it from the next yard over, thankfully. The next one was actually a dog who I had met several times and was the sweetest dog on Earth everyt time, soooo happy to say hi. But when I went up to her loose she was VERY scared and actually ran at me barking (with her tail tucked) and then ran away from me. She scared me quite a bit, and I was really taken abake by how different she was loose, she must have been terrified. 

If I lived in an area with actual stray dogs I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sadly, I'm always fearful of them running into the road while I chase them.

I've now got treats in my truck.... to attempt the more coercive approach. 

Tough subject. My worst fear ever would be scaring a stray into the road into a car. And more times than not, the strays I come across are REAL skittish. 

I'd love to hear different opinions on the subject...techniques, etc...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess we are fairly lucky. We live in a somewhat suburban/rural area and there really aren't many dogs loose. Usually we just encounter the dogs with the invisible fences who run up and down their property line barking at us while they get 'zapped'. The rare time that I've seen a dog passing through our neighborhood, it's been gone by the time I've gotten a leash and gone back outside. Maybe it's just the part of the state we live in, people don't tend to let their dogs loose in my neighborhood at all.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It doesn't matter if I am walking or in the car I always stop to try and catch them or herd them down the street if they can't be caught and knock on doors to see if they belong to anyone. That's the reason my parents have their little dachshund/chihuahua mix. Nick and I found her wandering the neighborhood by the school and she debated on whether she was too scared of us or not and finally flopped herself down on her back in front f Nick and let us take her home. My parents put up flyers, went down to the shelter, etc but no one ever claimed her. So... they still have her and love her to death. 

I have taken home so many animals who weren't near any houses and always been able to find their owners. Some have spent a night or two with me but Truffles was the only one that wasn't claimed.


----------

